# How to disable start stop



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

I have vcds cable and I need to disable start stop in 2020 A3 8V


----------



## dynamisoz (Apr 17, 2016)

Fantomasz said:


> I have vcds cable and I need to disable start stop in 2020 A3 8V


I am also trying to find this out. I have OBDEleven and when i try to do this from their app it says its not supported. wonder if it could be done by long coding?


----------



## PutTz04GTI (Mar 18, 2006)

I've read some where it is possible with the long coding. IDK, it just seems easy to press the dash button to disable it each time you start the car. If I forget when starting I'm reminded rt away when I'm stopped at a light


----------



## UrbanSS17 (Dec 13, 2014)

Obd or VCDS you can do it. Go into gateway (19) then adaptations. Then from the drop down list go to start-stop start voltage limit. Change the value from 7.8 to 12.1. Click do it. Then you’re good. I did this a year ago and never looked back. 
Humble mechanic has a video showing how to do this as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Dec 9, 2021)

I know this is an older thread, Yet I wanted to help those that do not want to buy anything to disable the auto start. All I did on my 2017 A3 is to make sure the AC system was not set to Auto. If the car see's that there is a demand for the compressor it will not shut the car off. I have not tried ac off defrost on to enable the compressor like older cars would do to see if it has the same effect for people that drive in colder climates. This information is available in the owners manual


----------



## spigen (Apr 26, 2016)

OBD


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

voltage method not work in 8V model year 2020


----------



## gta_driver (Jan 6, 2022)

Came here to share that neither the voltage method nor the temperature method works on 2021 VW Golf 1.4 TSI (the last year of the regular, non-GTI, non-R Golf sold in North America).

The values are accepted in VCDS, but there is no effect on the start/stop function. It continues to work as before.


----------



## gta_driver (Jan 6, 2022)

Voltage or Temperature method did not work on MY2021 (Golf 1.4 TSI, North American version).


----------

